# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Başbakan'ın konuşma metinlerini kim yazıyor?

## bozok

*BAşBAKAN'IN METİNLERİNİ HANGİ KüşE YAZARI YAZIYOR?*
 


*ümer üelik*’i tanırsınız.

AKP'nin kuruluş çalışmalarında yer aldı, parti programının yazılmasında en etkin isimdi. 

üelik, aynı zamanda Başbakan’ın *‘siyasi danışman’*ıydı.Ve Başbakan’ın konuşma metinlerini yazıyordu.


Ancak daha sonra Başbakan’ın gözden düşürdüğü isimlerden biri oldu. 


Durum böyle olunca *ümer üelik*, Başbakan'ın yakın çevresinden uzaklaştı ve siyasi danışmanlığı görevini bırakarak köşke transfer oldu.

Ve ümer üelik yeni siyasi danışman olarak *Abdullah Gül*’ün yanında mesaiye başladı.

ümer üelik gidince Başbakan’ın *‘konuşma metinlerini’* yazma işi bir başka isme kaldı.

O isim* Yalçın Akdoğan*…

Bilindiği gibi Başbakan’ın danışmanı Yalçın Akdoğan, *Yasin Doğan* takma ismiyle Yeni şafak gazetesinde yazıyor.

Yalçın Akdoğan, AKP’nin fikri inşasını yapan isimlerin başında geliyor.

AKP’yi *‘muhafazakar demokrat’* söylemiyle tanımlayan Akdoğan, Başbakan’ın vazgeçemediği isimlerden birisi.


*Odatv.com*
19 Eylül 2008

----------

